
Joe Armstrong – Erlang, Low Energy Communication, and Kids – NightHacking - sea6ear
http://nighthacking.com/joe-armstrong-erlang-low-energy-communication-and-kids/
======
jacquesm
Very loud auto-playing video.

~~~
davidw
Perhaps a Not Safe For Java Workplace should be added to the title.

~~~
jacquesm
Or 'kids sleeping in the house'.

In a nightmare world someone will target Java to BEAM.

